
New Stripe Website - theBashShell
https://stripe.com/
======
Kkoala
Gives a more corporate/big company vibe to me. The background rainbow thing is
also distracting, and makes the title and nav hard to read at times. Also is
the Stripe blue gone?

------
pedalpete
In general I like it, but definitely not a fan of the trippy rainbow in the
hero section. Which is strange, because I did a similar effect in the last
site I built.

They're implementation isn't working with the text, particularly when the
background goes to the darkest red behind the text.

Turning off the opacity, makes the statement much clearer, and I think
stronger at the same time.

------
deoco
So much of Stripe's UI seems to have been influential on other company landing
pages: the animated dropdown on the navbar, the slashed background shapes,
having interactive code editors and displaying devices on white backgrounds

Was Stripe the originator of this style or did they just make it famous?

------
Rauchg
This is gorgeous! The "Designed for developers" section is brilliant and shows
off the new[1] Stripe CLI

[1]
[https://twitter.com/stripe/status/1191772393523400704](https://twitter.com/stripe/status/1191772393523400704)

------
piinbinary
Try clicking and dragging on the globe.

(disclaimer: I work for Stripe, but no one there told me about that feature)

~~~
danieldiazas
Awesome effect! It would be great to have a more detailed explanation or
tutorial or whatever about this.

------
darkhorse13
Looks great, except the overlay effect makes the text unreadable for certain
hues (like red). Can't wait to see how many other SaaS websites copy this
trend.

------
zuhayeer
Am I the only one who finds the text overlay on the background slightly
trippy. Other than that fire as usual

------
evolve2k
I’m in Australia. Looks like we’re still on the old site.

~~~
krithix
We're rolling out more broadly (and in more languages) in the coming days! For
now, [https://stripe.com/us](https://stripe.com/us) should do the trick :)

------
helloiloveyou
Since there seems to be some stripe employees here, is it true you've already
set a foot in Argentina?

~~~
thewarpaint
Hi, no plans to share at the moment, but please sign up for updates here:
[https://stripe.com/global#AR](https://stripe.com/global#AR)

------
matv
Type in Up, Up, Down, Down, Left, Right, Left, Right, B, A, Start for a
surprise

------
monkin
Nice VIM reference. ;)

